# Tested 10dpt and got BFP. Could this be real?



## *Sarah* (Aug 10, 2004)

I was weak and gave into the temptation   - I did a hpt (Early Response) yesterday and another this morning and got BFP both times.

Had HCG injection (Ovitrelle) at 12.30am on 15th Feb, my EC on 16th Feb and ET on 18th Feb. Was due to test on 4th March.

Don't want to build my hopes up but could this be a real BFP or would HCG from injection still be in my system?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!! 

Sarah xx


----------



## SwedenSam (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi!

Hope it is + for U!!!!! How are U feeling? Any symptoms? I am supposed to test tomorrow but thinking of waiting until friday. 

  for us both!

/SwedenSam


----------



## *Sarah* (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi SwedenSam  ,

I have had stomach cramps on and off since ET so thought that AF was on the way (although, I don't normally get AF pains?!). Haven't had any pg symptoms though, but I don't think you would this early!

Sorry that I didn't wait until Friday now as I am gonna be driving myself mad until then. Worst of all, my clinic don't do a test for me so I'll have to do a hpt on Friday myself.

Fingers crossed for you for your test day  .

Sarah xx


----------



## SwedenSam (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi Sarah! 

Also doing a HPT, but our clinic provides us with it. We dont go for any bloodtests. Hope the that the HPT will be positive on friday! 

I have been feeling a bit of today, testday tomorrow....One part of me want to do the test, get it over an done with, but another part of me doesn´t want to know the result.....

Good luck!

/SwedenSam


----------



## mariposa (May 16, 2004)

Hi Sarah,

I did HPT on day 11dpt and it was positive, its day 12 and its still positive.  The HCG from your injection would have passed by now so I suspect that you are pregnant, my clinic said that I was pregnant without needing a blood test cos blood tests are only used when the urine tests are still negative,  apparently.  The nurse also said that if HCG is detected early in hpt, it could be an indication of twins.

Only tme will tell

Congrats

Mariposa
xx


----------

